# Procedure for ordering tickets for bayrischer staatsoper



## iloveChopin (Nov 24, 2013)

If anyone can help me understand the details of the procedure for ordering tickets online for the Bayrischer Staatsoper Summer 2017 Festival, I would really appreciate it! Please.

I've read their ticket ordering website and I'm confused. It sounds as if you submit an order online anytime before February 1, 2017, for the summer festival. Ok; I got that. But then it sounds as if starting February 1, they just start filling orders received by that date at random with no regard at all for when anyone actually submitted an order. So some guy who sent in an order way early could get shut out but someone who sent one in by January 31 could get his order filled! Am I reading it right?

Then, it also seems to say you may not even find out what you got or even IF you got anything until maybe April! Makes it nearly impossible, if you have to wait that long to find out if you got lucky, to develop any sort of Plan B at all! 

And what's worst of all--for me anyway, in the USA--is, at best you'd need to wait till April or so to start thinking about flight dates, or even flying over at all, if you got shut out! At this sort of risk of being shut out, who'd commit to unrefundable air tickets?

I'm serious. I really want to attend almost everything on the program next July. But I honestly do not understand the ticket ordering process. I really do want help, please, from anyone who can. 

Thank you!


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes, it's how you wrote it. Welcome to opera travelling 

Summer festival in Munich is the toughest to get tickets for, because usually it has a lot of star singers in the cast. If you want to act now, the only way is to enter the lottery. (Or if you are rich become a patron, or buy a complete subscription)

For the regular performances the 'normal' ticket sales opens as stated on their website. If the performances are way in the future, they don't state it. Usually, it's about 2 months before the performance the normal ticket sales open in my experience.

I have never bought tickets for the summer festival, so no experience here.

You should call the ticket office, I think this is the best source for information and the best changes to make it work. English is not a problem.


----------



## iloveChopin (Nov 24, 2013)

Thank you. At least now I know I understand it correctly.


----------



## Morton (Nov 13, 2016)

I feel your pain!
In June this year my wife & I had a few days in Munich when the Opera had a new production of Meistersinger with Jonas Kaufmann singing Walter. Like you I was somewhat confused by the booking arrangements, so decided to wait until the tickets became bookable directly & I would be able to choose our seats.
The production was almost sold out by this time but after a bit of frantic clicking (along with lots of other people I assume) I managed to get a couple of surprisingly cheap seats in the gods.
It was only just before we left home that I realised why they were so cheap, they were Standing Places! As far as I can see this was not made clear when I was booking, but as I say it was all done it a bit of a rush.
Another thing to be warily of is that many of the seats & standing places in the slips have a limited or no view of the stage.
Not wanting to stand for 4 1/2 hours we turned up just over an hour early to join about thirty other people looking for returns & we were fortunate to get two tickets on the top tier, but at least they were seats with a good view of the stage & I thought the acoustics were very good.


----------

